# AHB Articles: Starters and Splitting Yeast Packs



## pyrosx (19/1/12)

This is the discussion topic for article: Starters and Splitting Yeast Packs


----------



## pyrosx (19/1/12)

Really? Where did the proper thread go?

I fail - someone delete this please?


----------



## pyrosx (1/2/12)

Aha! I knew there was a thread for this article around here somewhere... 

Linky!: http://www.aussiehomebrewer.com/forum/inde...=61076&st=0


----------

